# emt outdoors



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

is there a seal that goes w/ emt compression fittings to make it rain tight ? or is no good to use emt where it may be subject to rain


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think you need fittings listed as "raintight" - but I am not sure.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

you can use regular compression fittings I do not know of a brand that isn't considered rain tight, although I know steel city makes a water proof compression fitting that is similar to a ltmf fitting that is what I prefer. If you can wait a little bit I can get you a part number from my steel city book when I get home.


edit: they do not off the water proof fitting anymore apparently, I can't find it in my new 2008 steel city book but it is in the 2006 i keep in the van. I find it odd that they would discontinue it, but alas I doubt many were used as a plain ol' compression does fine.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

for a fitting to be used outside where it is subject to wetness, it must be a raintight fitting and listed as so. NEC requires it. A standard compression fitting is not listed as raintight. 

raintight fittings

an old bit of info on raintight fittings. Don;t know if it is still applicable.

some more


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

nap said:


> for a fitting to be used outside where it is subject to wetness, it must be a raintight fitting and listed as so. NEC requires it. A standard compression fitting is not listed as raintight.
> 
> raintight fittings
> 
> ...


I haven't ever used a compression fitting that wasn't listed as raintight I'm sure they exist but I don't know how many of us use them


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Here in New York City, EMT cannot be used outside. Any outside conduit runs have to be gal or aluminum.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

dowmace said:


> I haven't ever used a compression fitting that wasn't listed as raintight I'm sure they exist but I don't know how many of us use them


actually, I can't buy ones that are listed raintight.

No wholesaler in my area carries them in house that I can find.

I suggest you look closely to be sure your are raintight. They have a seal in them that the non-raintight fittings don't


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

nap said:


> actually, I can't buy ones that are listed raintight.
> 
> No wholesaler in my area carries them in house that I can find.
> 
> I suggest you look closely to be sure your are raintight. They have a seal in them that the non-raintight fittings don't


The fittings I use have the plastic piece in them that the regular compression fittings do not. I buy mine from the local IRBY wholesaler


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

damn, I can't get them anywhere around here and that is all you got.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Am I missing something? If watertight is really needed, plastic or rigid is probably your best best. I know of nothing that will keep EMT dry.

Use THWN and don't worry about it.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I don;t really see the need for raintight since a RMC install typically isn;t anymore raintight that emp with standard compression fittings BUT NEC does require them if using EMT where it would be required.

I do not like PVC above ground, especially where it is expsoed to temp swing. The coefficient of expansion is too great and it ends up looking like crap. EMT is about 1/5 the cost of RMC so cost becomes an issue real quick.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

stillirnin said:


> is there a seal that goes w/ emt compression fittings to make it rain tight ? or is no good to use emt where it may be subject to rain


What is the task your trying to accomplish? Why not PVC if water is an issue? Could you use sealtite if an RMC can't be used?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

exactly if you really need it raintight and cannot get the fittings just run rigid or pvc if the location will allow it


----------

